

Why the American Empire Will Rise Again - cwan
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/25/opinion/25brendon.html

======
kiba
We can only bet on the black swan events that will shake our civilization to
its very core, for better or worse. These events are unpredictable,
unconvincing by all evidence of the present day, and extremely high impact.

Given the increasing complexity of modern civilization, it should be no
surprise to us that we fails to predict and continue to fail to predict and be
blindsided by the major disruptive events of world history.

Even the use of mathematical models in finance feed back into a ever fast
growing feedback loop, escalating the speed and severity of impact when these
mathematical models on ever increasingly fast computer simply fail to perform.

The fate of USA is unknown, but it is surely going to be something unexpected,
gigantic in impact, and blindingly fast.

